# Network/Ethernet 110v controls on/off?



## charlie (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm looking for a cheap, reliable way, to switch standard 110v devices on/off from a web browser. I've seen some products that look promising, but most are $100+ for each device. Does anyone know of a cheaper solution?

charlie


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

$100 would really be pretty cheap for what you're looking for - I'm not sure I'd trust something in that price range for a critical application.

What are you trying to control? There may be some home automation type solution that could work for you, although I'm not sure if it could be done for less than $100.


----------



## charlie (Jul 9, 2007)

hedg12 said:


> $100 would really be pretty cheap for what you're looking for - I'm not sure I'd trust something in that price range for a critical application.
> 
> What are you trying to control? There may be some home automation type solution that could work for you, although I'm not sure if it could be done for less than $100.


I'd like to control a variety of things from a lamp to electric motor. I like the flexibility of having an outlet that I can plug anything into. If there was a power strip style device that allowed for independent control of each outlet, that would work perfect. I've looked at some of the home automation stuff - the key element I'm looking for is networked so that it can be controlled via web browser or similar interface.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

In that price range, you may want to consider a Kit74 relay board using the free Vixen software and an old computer. This setup will allow you to run 8 outlets.
Check out this great how to - http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/100896-definitive-kit-74-thread-hopefully.html
It was easy to follow and works well.


----------



## charlie (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks! I'll check it out.

Also, I did more searching and found this: http://www.pacificgeek.com/product.asp?c=212&s=920&ID=915629&P=F

Apparently, there are a decent number of products available for hard rebooting web servers remotely. So, they are essentially power strips with outlets that can be switched on and off independently.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

If 100% reliability isn't necessary, you might look at X10. The modules are cheap and you can add what you need as you go. You would have to have a PC running some software to control them.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

I have X10, then use TightVNC (freeware) to access my computer over the internet. Basically call up the home computer, enter a password and it's like setting in front of the computer - with a slight time delay. I don't recall if X10 has a web control module or not. I think it might, but IIRC there was some talk about it being pretty insecure.

The downside is, unless you have modules you can 'poll' or ask the module what it's status is, you may not know if the command has executed successfully. You may see the switch throw on the home computer screen, which confirms the command has been sent, but still may not know if the module has properly responded. I suppose if it's critical, you could also set up a web cam. Though if the command refuses to execute, you might still be stuck with no real troubleshooting.

On a side note, Last year, I was in Montreal, Canada for a business trip. I set up a Skype session with my wife on her notebook here in KS. While we were talking, I VNC'd the X10 box in the basement. We said our 'good night', she laid down for bed, and I turned off the bedroom light on X10 and saw it go out on the Skype video. 

Nothing too technically amazing, but a neat application of several different programs floating around.


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

I've got X10 modules all over the place controlled by a $9 usb X10 transmitter/transceiver combo. The control software is called HomerSeer and is Web Based. I use it with IE and Firefox to control all the lights around here. The modules are cheap and the whole deal would be less than $75


----------

